# D: emoticon



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

So, lately I've been using the D: emoticon a lot, and I thought it would be cool if one was used in the forums. I edited the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 emoticon a bit and made it look like D: Credit to whoever originally made the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emoticon.






It's not perfect, I know, but I think that with some small edits here and there it can look just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what do you think of it? And mods, if you like it, please add it as 
	
	



```
D:
```
 with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as the image.

EDIT: better version, thanks to ProtoKun7 for the idea!


----------



## Danny600kill (May 2, 2010)

D:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 2, 2010)

Don't use the same eyes. Maybe have the eyes from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Thing is, I actually like the text version.

D:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

I'll try that and post the results, thanks for the idea! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: done.


----------



## House Spider (May 2, 2010)

I like the original emotion you had better. As in the 
	
	



```
:lol:
```
 with the eyes & mouth flipped.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

I just noticed that for some reason the mouth of the second one is quite messed up, it looks really brown, almost as if it had participated in the toogurlzwankup video...


----------



## Danny600kill (May 3, 2010)

I like this one better


----------



## Minox (May 3, 2010)

The second one looks like hilarious if you ask me


----------



## Issac (May 3, 2010)

I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a LOT better than the other!


----------



## Deleted User (May 3, 2010)

That looks like some sort of weird yawm.

The other one is much better.


----------



## Brian117 (May 3, 2010)

I agree with the others, the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is much better. Great work though on the first one, Nate.


----------



## YayMii (May 3, 2010)

My creation:




It's a mix of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and


----------



## Rydian (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Infinite Zero (May 3, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> My creation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU MADE ME LOL!!! hahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 3, 2010)

Register another vote for


----------



## WildWon (May 3, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> My creation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's effing hilarious.

Looks like Milo from The Oblongs.


----------



## SkankyYankee (May 3, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Register another vote for


----------



## KingVamp (May 4, 2010)

useurcamera said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*D:* lol ugly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can even tell what the new smile expression is lol 







Yea this looks better


----------



## YayMii (May 4, 2010)

We should have a "Emoticon Suggestions" thread.

EDIT: My latest creations: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, both are combinations of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Spikey (May 4, 2010)

:spikey:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

So, lately I've been using the D: emoticon a lot, and I thought it would be cool if one was used in the forums. I edited the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 emoticon a bit and made it look like D: Credit to whoever originally made the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emoticon.






It's not perfect, I know, but I think that with some small edits here and there it can look just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what do you think of it? And mods, if you like it, please add it as 
	
	



```
D:
```
 with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as the image.

EDIT: better version, thanks to ProtoKun7 for the idea!


----------



## dice (May 4, 2010)

I think that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (mouth) + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (eyes) would look better.


:spikey: looks like trash.


----------



## Spikey (May 4, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> I think that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your face is trash!


----------



## YayMii (May 4, 2010)

Hahaha, GBAtemp staff flaming against each other's faces.

@dice: I'll be throwing it together then.


----------



## Llama Riot (May 4, 2010)




----------



## YayMii (May 4, 2010)

'ere ya go: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, I adjusted the eye on the right because it isn't straight.


----------



## rikuumi (May 4, 2010)

*D:*


----------



## YayMii (May 4, 2010)

WTF, there's a negative 5000 vote on the poll.

VOTE THE BOTTOM OPTION 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## zuron7 (May 4, 2010)

The 1st,2nd and last one's tongues look weird.
Like a thorn pricking out of a hole.
I vote for the 2nd and last one, tough there is no multiple choice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1111th  post


----------



## naglaro00 (May 4, 2010)

I like the last one


----------



## mrfatso (May 4, 2010)

voted for the 4th option, cos it reminds me of the sims, but in a cooler way and less omipotent.


----------



## tj_cool (May 4, 2010)

Since everyone's making them, here's another attempt:


----------



## azure0wind (May 4, 2010)

@spikey:




you're saying "_Your face is trash.._" with sad face!
LOL


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 4, 2010)

Noooo, mine's losing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




New suggestion: the 2nd emoticon should be 
	
	



```
D:
```
the 4th emoticon should be 
	
	



```
:spikey:
```
and the 5th emoticon should be 
	
	



```
D=
```

Seems fair and reasonable to me, because IMHO my emoticon looks like D: and YayMii's looks like D=

Anyways, do as you wish, but I'd really love to have at least one D: emoticon.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 4, 2010)

The last one looks good too, as well as the second.



			
				YayMii said:
			
		

> My creation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it should be :dowant: or :sortofwant:


----------



## alidsl (May 5, 2010)

Spikey FTW


----------



## prowler (May 6, 2010)

I wouldn't like the emoticon to have a D: shortcut.
Since I use D: and I wouldn't want a emoticon in it's place.

.. I am aware of the disable emoticons option


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't like the emoticon to have a D: shortcut.
> Since I use D: and I wouldn't want a emoticon in it's place.
> 
> .. I am aware of the disable emoticons option


I said much the same. D: looks much better than any emoticon would.


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2010)




----------



## azure0wind (May 6, 2010)

@rydian: O.o i think we will not use that emoticon aren't we? (becuase its big)
@YayMii:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> I am aware of the disable emoticons option


Now that you mention it, is there a way to disable certain emoticons, but not all? (Except for using AdBlock)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

So, lately I've been using the D: emoticon a lot, and I thought it would be cool if one was used in the forums. I edited the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 emoticon a bit and made it look like D: Credit to whoever originally made the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emoticon.






It's not perfect, I know, but I think that with some small edits here and there it can look just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what do you think of it? And mods, if you like it, please add it as 
	
	



```
D:
```
 with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as the image.

EDIT: better version, thanks to ProtoKun7 for the idea!


----------



## tj_cool (May 6, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Prowler485 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope

You can use the old BBcode trick to prevent the from parsing though: :P


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh? How did you do that? Tell me! D:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't you like to know...

:creep:


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 6, 2010)

I know you can choose to disable smilies in a post, but tj disabled one and made the other show up! D:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> I know you can choose to disable smilies in a post, but tj disabled one and made the other show up! D:


I know he did. I did the same trick.












:rolleyes:


----------



## Rydian (May 6, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> You can use the old BBcode trick to prevent the from parsing though: :P
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You would have seen how when you quoted him, dude.


----------



## dice (May 6, 2010)

This poll clearly proves what great taste I have (in everything).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 6, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> This poll clearly proves what great taste I have (in everything).


How'd you figure that?


----------



## iYoshi- (May 7, 2010)

There is mine xD


----------



## azure0wind (May 7, 2010)

iYoshi you did great job there....


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 7, 2010)

I made this one and I hope this will be better!!!! _*for the D: Smiley here it is XD*_




its mixed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I put the mouth of the second one to the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 smiley
is it better?? LOL


----------



## dice (May 7, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> There is mine xD



Reminds me of Hitler.


----------



## azure0wind (May 7, 2010)

yea its mouth are mousthache?


----------



## benbop1992 (May 7, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> iYoshi- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isnt mentioning hitler bad?


----------



## azure0wind (May 7, 2010)

maybe in UK. but no outside Europe?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 7, 2010)

benbop1992 said:
			
		

> isnt mentioning hitler bad?




Only online. 

(godwin!)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

@Rydian: I was using Firefox at the time of posting and for some reason no BBcode showed up when I tried quoting them.  @iYoshi: lol, :htlr:


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 7, 2010)

useurcamera said:
			
		

> I'm still laughing IRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


also,


----------



## Rydian (May 7, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> iYoshi- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Fixed.


----------



## iYoshi- (May 7, 2010)

Lol win
Ill make a more understandable one then x)

EDIT


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

So, lately I've been using the D: emoticon a lot, and I thought it would be cool if one was used in the forums. I edited the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 emoticon a bit and made it look like D: Credit to whoever originally made the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emoticon.






It's not perfect, I know, but I think that with some small edits here and there it can look just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what do you think of it? And mods, if you like it, please add it as 
	
	



```
D:
```
 with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as the image.

EDIT: better version, thanks to ProtoKun7 for the idea!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 8, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> Lol win
> Ill make a more understandable one then x)
> 
> EDIT


Lol! It looks like he's sucking a popsicle stick! *OR* the popsicle stick hanging on his mouth.( Just my imagination  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
it's too long for a mouth! hahaha
-------------------------

I made another smiley.


----------



## Destructobot (May 8, 2010)

D: emote? Do not want.

This on the other hand, made me very happy:


----------



## iYoshi- (May 8, 2010)

useurcamera said:
			
		

> iYoshi- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tis what we call, a tard.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 8, 2010)

Oh, wonderful...thanks Nathan. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, regarding the computer, you might want to format your (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) drive...oh, wait.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 8, 2010)

Chavs. I like my emote (even though it's YayMii's), now you must come to appreciate it too.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 8, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Chavs. I like my emote (even though it's YayMii's), now you must come to appreciate it too.


No I don't.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 8, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not even proper grammar you used. Therefore you must obey the law of 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## YayMii (May 9, 2010)

WOOT MY EMOTICON IS IN!!!

```
D:
```


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. Don't forget, I'm the Grammar Nazi here.


----------



## Twiffles (May 10, 2010)

I still think the mouth on the "D:" looks too wide.


----------



## Destructobot (May 10, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> My creation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need this. I think it should be :high:

YayMii's version wasn't transparent, so I fixed it:


----------



## Beats (May 10, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> WOOT MY EMOTICON IS IN!!!
> 
> ```
> D:
> ```



I don't like it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> I still think the mouth on the "D:" looks too wide.


It's the same size as the mouth on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and I made one with a smaller mouth too (now lost because my hard drive's gone) but it looks awkward.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 10, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok, but I don't like it as D:, as that just causes problems.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 10, 2010)




----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 10, 2010)

Almost, the smile on the face is different.


----------



## YayMii (May 11, 2010)

I agree, it should be changed to "D=".


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 11, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> My creation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_This_ should be the new : creep:


----------



## geoflcl (May 11, 2010)

DeltaBurnt said:
			
		

> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, that seems to fit better, in my opinion.

But what would that make ol' " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "?


----------



## Destructobot (May 11, 2010)

:creep: should stay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 should be :crack:?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 2, 2010)

So, lately I've been using the D: emoticon a lot, and I thought it would be cool if one was used in the forums. I edited the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 emoticon a bit and made it look like D: Credit to whoever originally made the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 emoticon.






It's not perfect, I know, but I think that with some small edits here and there it can look just fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So, what do you think of it? And mods, if you like it, please add it as 
	
	



```
D:
```
 with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 as the image.

EDIT: better version, thanks to ProtoKun7 for the idea!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 11, 2010)

This one should be :weed:
lolz


----------



## .Chris (May 11, 2010)

you can find lots of good ones at http://www.deviantart.com/


----------



## .Chris (May 11, 2010)

useurcamera said:
			
		

> This one should be :weed:
> lolz



yep, thats an lol

im even surprised that i know what weed is...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

RoboticBuddy said:
			
		

> useurcamera said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised that you know what weed is? WTF? It's modern day society, even 5 year olds have already heard of weed (maybe not in its drugs meaning, but still!)


----------



## vergilite (May 11, 2010)

i like number five because it made me testicles tickle


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 11, 2010)

There's really no more need for people to vote in this topic, or for this topic to even exist as the D: emoticon is already there. Topic locked


----------

